# just a random rant



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone want to post reasons to prove to my husband that this ISN'T a place where people in crappy marriages go to just "hook up?????" He has said that to me recently, and I have suggested to him that he visits...he won't, whatever, but this isn't some random dating site!!!! This place has saved my sanity, and helped with my personal healing, I just wish he would realize this place is a place of education, not peeps looking to find others, dear lord, this isn't a dating site.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

You gota be f*cking kiding me!

Most everyone here wants there cheating spouse back, but there is a hidden forum were you can hire people to track down our decietful lieing spouses and hurt them ;-) lol

Serious Mr. paramore this site is a place we can get through some hard times and when we get past them we help other get past theirs.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I KNOW RIGHT!!!!!! I love Mr. Paramore to death, I must be honest we are both guilty of EA/PA, but I am doing what is right now, dealing the best I can, he said that to me I was like WTF!!! LOL!!! I told him today he needs to pull his head out of his A$$ LOL, this IS a relationship worth working on, I just wish I could smack him in the head and have him go DING!!!!!!


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Fitness test!

Tell him we dont just try to hook up! We all secretly plan annual events where we all get together for one large orgy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL!!!! thanks for the laugh alpha, that made me smile. I mean if I wanted to hook up with someone on here, I would have done it already. I am not a perfect person, I own my mistakes, but he isn't dealing with his....thank GOD he is going to first IC tomorrow...to be perfectly honest, feel free just to b*tch, I want this to work, I am guilty of just going off right now, and I apologize for that, I am quite a verbal person, I just wanna bang my hubby into the wall to knock some sense into him LOL!!! I know that I can't I am an impatient person by nature, and that sucks.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

paramore said:


> Does anyone want to post reasons to prove to my husband that this ISN'T a place where people in crappy marriages go to just "hook up?????" He has said that to me recently, and I have suggested to him that he visits...he won't, whatever, but this isn't some random dating site!!!! This place has saved my sanity, and helped with my personal healing, I just wish he would realize this place is a place of education, not peeps looking to find others, dear lord, this isn't a dating site.


What is he projecting? This site has been very helpful for me also. I do not feel like I am the only one on earth with this problem. Some of the advice given here has helped me be kinder to my H.


----------



## 52flower (Mar 4, 2011)

I've always thought it's ironic that people who ask, ponder, share, and listen are trying to learn to be healthier while those who need to become emotionally healthy are not interested. I heard the same story. People who see counselors and try to learn about themselves and relationships are lunatics and weak people. I wonder if it's because it is difficult for them to look see themselves in the mirror.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

When Mrs. the guy slaps me in the head it goes "DONGGGG"


----------



## The 13th_Floor (Mar 7, 2011)

If we do have an annual orgy, I call first shots on Jellybeans.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

13th, now THAT is funny.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Free Cialis for everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This is definitely not a hook up place. If anything it's the exact opposite. Everyone in here is wounded.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The 13th_Floor said:


> If we do have an annual orgy, I call first shots on Jellybeans.


WTH! :rofl: I totally missed this comment after reading the thread. Nice of you to throw my name in there.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

My wife gives me the same crap. She doesn't know the exact site, but she does know I have a support system in place. I had gotten on Spadester a few times with random names and called him a homewrecker, etc. Some of their chat I have the transcripts for talks about "that affair watchers group." 

She hasn't said it was for meeting people, but she doesn't like it either. She doesn't like me to talk to anyone about it. I guess they would rather us keep the intense pain to ourselves. 

Mr. Paramore, if you read this, please understand that the pain is very intense in our situation. It helps tremendously to have support from those who are also in or have been in our shoes. Everything here is anonymous.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> She doesn't like me to talk to anyone about it. I guess they would rather us keep the intense pain to ourselves.


Well, yeah. Cause she knows what she is doing is wrong.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

My husband doesn't seem to care that I posted our story, I have suggested to him to come and read all of my posts, I have nothing to hide, me and Jelly have pm'd several times, and it's not like I've hit on her LOL!!!!


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

absolutely, thanks for posting RWB.


----------

